# Nitrox Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Nitrox Class that will be starting this Wednesday, June 25 at 6:00pm. The class will be held at MBT Divers on Barrancas Ave. The cost of the class is $149.00, but we do offer a major discount to anyone that would like to take an Advance Course at the same time, or to anyone that purchases a Nitrox Computer. If you are interested in getting longer bottom times, shorter surface intervals, and longer repetitive dive times then its time to take a Nitrox Class. If you would like to sign up for the class, or if you have any questions you can PM me or you can call MBT Divers at 455-7702. 


Thanks,

Rich


----------

